# Reflector size: how small can it get?



## newlight-06 (Jan 16, 2008)

LEDs keep getting smaller, and that's GREAT! The Rebel is a good example of this. But how small can a reflector get before decreased size so adversely impacts light quality that it becomes worthless. 

I am attempting to design a small, mountable LED using the Rebel LED. The smaller the better for this purpose. I have a 10mm 40 degree TIR that puts out good light. Given that the light quality does not need to be excellent, but at good is desirable, can the beam be collimated to 40 degrees with a reflector smaller than 10mm? :shrug:

Any input is greatly appreciated in advance.


----------



## jch79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Don's made a McR-8, which is 9.53mm OD, and 9.53mm long. :thumbsup:

I'm not sure if it'd work with your LED, but I think it fits your size requirements. :shrug:

It's available from the Shoppe HERE.

 john


----------

